# [solved]wlan Problem (dns ??)

## gentoo_usr

wenn ich meine wlan am Notebook (ipw3945) einschalte, verbindet er sich zwar mit dem Router, jedoch kann ich keine Internetseite aufrufen.

ich hab schon mal "ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org" ausgeführt, jedoch kommt die Meldung: Unknown host..... Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Kabel (eth0) anmelde, gibts keine Probleme.

so nun mal ein paar Daten.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# Einwahl ohne dhcp

#config_eth0=("192.168.178.24 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.178.24")

#routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.178.1")

#DSL Router Einwahl

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dhcp_eth0="-t 12"

#WLAN Router Einwahl

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

#modules=("iwconfig")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"
```

```
Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.178.1

```

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

#daheum

network={

        ssid="7050"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="dddfdfdfd"

        priority=7

}
```

```
authoritative;

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

subnet 192.168.178.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

range 192.168.178.2 192.168.178.30;

option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

option broadcast-adress 192.168.178.255;

option routes 192.168.178.1;

option domain-name-servers 192.168.178.1;

}
```

```
send host-name "Tux";

supersede host-name "Tux";

interface "eth0" {

send dhcp-client-identifier 00:0B:D4:B3:4C:B6;

}

interface "eth1" {

send dhcp-client-identifier 00:0B:D4:B3:4C:B6;

}
```

```
send dhcp-client-identifier 00:0B:D4:B3:4C:B6;

send dhcp-lease-time 3600;

prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;

request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,

        domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name;

require subnet-mask, domain-name-servers;

timeout 60;

retry 60;

reboot 10;

select-timeout 5;

initial-interval 2;

media "-link0 -link1 -link2", "link0 link1";

reject 192.33.137.209;

alias {

  interface "ep0";

  fixed-address 192.5.5.213;

  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.255;

}

lease {

  interface "ep0";

  fixed-address 192.33.137.200;

  medium "link0 link1";

  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

  option broadcast-address 192.33.137.255;

  option routers 192.33.137.250;

  option domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;

  renew 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

  rebind 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

  expire 2 2000/1/12 00:00:01;

}
```

Kann es möglicherweise an einer Kerneleinstellung liegen, wieso er sich zwar verbindet aber keine Seite öffnen kann ?? 

mfg

gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Mon Apr 14, 2008 7:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass deine Netzwerkkarte mit:

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 

keine DNS-Informationen erhält.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Evildad

HI, 

wenn du eingewählt bist poste mal den output von ifconfig, iwconfig und route.

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok hier mal 

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.178.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         fritz.fonwlan.b 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:D4:B3:4C:B6

          inet addr:192.168.178.24  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20a:e4ff:febb:4cd1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:615 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:435 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:136318 (133.1 Kb)  TX bytes:51657 (50.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:17

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0F:18:DE:36:95:1F

          inet addr:169.254.3.82  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:deff:fe36:952b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:23 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:87 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:14745 (14.3 Kb)  TX bytes:23248 (22.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 Memory:d4000000-d4000fff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"7050"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:E3:0E:B7:4D:B5

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:-3A-9F60-90C8-64DA-64B8-   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=88/100  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-44 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:23   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## c_m

wie sieht das "route" aus, wenn du per wlan drin bist?

vermutung: die routen werdne nicht richtig umgesetzt -> DNS Server wird nicht erreicht

----------

## Evildad

Das Problem ist, sowie ich das sehe, dass die Default Route + IP falsch ist.

Er möchte über eht0 gehen was wohl dein Kabelnetzwerk ist.

Ausserdem hat dein eth1 die IP addr:169.254.3.82

Bist Du dir sicher, dass das richtig ist? 

Vergib doch einfach mal ne feste IP:

Das habe ich in meiner /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_wlan0=( "192.168.5.111/24" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.5.1" )

dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.5.1" )

```

----------

## gentoo_usr

das ist ja das route wo ich oben angegeben hab.

denke auch das der EIntrag "169.254.0.0 * 255.255.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth1" siehe oben für eth1 und eth0 falsch ist. Nur woher bekommt er die Information über die ip ??? Kann es sein das ich im kernel etwas dazu nehmen muss??

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm jap .. so funktioniert es, dann liegt das problem wahrscheinlich am dhcp server ??!!

----------

## Evildad

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> hmm jap .. so funktioniert es, dann liegt das problem wahrscheinlich am dhcp server ??!!

 

Sehr wahrscheinlich sogar  :Smile: 

Die Frage ist halt ob du das in deinem Heimnetz wirklich brauchst.

Grüsse und freut mich, dass es klappt

----------

## c_m

ist mit router bei dir ein Fritzbox-like gerät gemeint?

und woher stammt die dhcpd.conf?

Kann es sein, dass du versuchst deiner WLAN Karte über einen Linux-DHCP Server ne IP zu vergeben, parallel aber noch der Router (Fritzbox o.ä.) mit nem DHCP im selben Netz hängt?

Dann kommen sich die beiden bös in die Quere!

PS: welche IP hat denn der router und funktioniert ein ping per wlan auf den überhaupt noch?

----------

## think4urs11

@gentoo_usr:

Bitte benütze die code-tags zur Formatierung; das erhöht wesentlich die Lesbarkeit der Beiträge.

Hab das oben mal korrigiert.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Danke erstmal für eure hilfe..

ja ich denke DHCP wäre nicht schlecht, ist irgendwie einfacher wenn man sich mal woanders einloggen will....

Der Router ist ne Fritzbox genau. DIe dhcpd.conf hab ich selber geschrieben weil die alter wohl irgendwie zerschossen war...

Der ROuter hat die iP 192.168.178.1. 

Das mit dem DHCP könnte sein   :Embarassed:  Aber ich kenn mich da eben nicht so aus. Wäre also über deine/eure Hilfe sehr erfreut. Was sollte dann also in der /etc/conf.d/net stehen ???

wenn ich über dhcp versuche eine Wlan verbindung aufzubauen, zeigt "route" nur den Loopback an.

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## c_m

die inst nur von interesse, sofern deine Fritzbox nicht der DHCP Server ist. stell das mal bitte erst sicher und entscheide dich ggf für die Fritzbox, oder den rechner auf dem du die dhcpcd.conf editierst.

und btw: sollte auf deinem rechner noch nen dhcpd laufen: testweise runterfahren und probieren obs WLAN nicht schon ne adresse von der fritzbox bekommt. (ggf auf selbiger mal in den einstellungen nachsehen wie das DHCP konfiguriert ist)

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok wenn ich mein eth0 (Kabelverbindung zun Router ) mit "dhcpcd" konfiguriere (siehe unten), bekomme ich eine Ip und alles funktioniert.

Mach ich das selbe mit dem eth1 (wlan), funktioniert es nicht.

```

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dhcp_eth0="-t 12"

```

führe ich den code aus

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

kommt die Meldung 

err, eth1: timed out

warn, eth1: using IPV4LL address 169.254.184.240

wie kommt der dhcp client auf diese ip

was soll ich damit anfangen??

hab "dhcp" ge unmeged...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
> ```
> ...

 

Wie weiter oben bereits AWO gesagt hat:

 *AWO wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis" 

 

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

 

Bringt es dir herzlich wenig wenn keine DNS-Infos haben möchtest aber raus in die DNS-formierte Welt raus möchtest.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Wieso funktioniert es denn mit dem eth0, also mit dem Kabel am Router und beim W-lan (eth1) funktioniert es nciht, obwohl ich ja die gleichen Einstellungen für eth0 und eth1 verwende??

Der nameserver, in diesem Fall der router steht ja in der "resolv.conf" als "192.168.178.1" somit müsste ja auch eth1 auf diese zugreifen...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Evildad

Das Problem ist nicht hauptsächlich dein DNS, sondern dass dein eth1 gar keine richtige IP vom Router zugewiesen bekommt.

Evtl. hast Du etwas am Router falsch konfiguriert.

Welchen hast Du denn? Und v.a. was hast Du denn dort konfiguriert?

----------

## c_m

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist nicht hauptsächlich dein DNS, sondern dass dein eth1 gar keine richtige IP vom Router zugewiesen bekommt.

 

Genau darauf wollte ich die ganze zeit hinaus...

@gentoo_usr:

irgendwas stimmt an deinem router mit dem DHCP fürs WLAN nicht. Hast du ggf nen MAC Adressen Filter drin, der dein WLAN ausspert, so dass eth1 keine IP bekommt?

Wenn ja: MAC-Adresse von eth1 eintragen und freigeben. Die MAC Adresse findest du in der ifconfig ausgabe unter "HWaddr".

----------

## gentoo_usr

also ich hab jetzt ein Router Update gemacht und nun geht das wlan !!! 

Ich hätte da aber trotzdem ein paar fragen, ich hab da noch nicht so den Durchblick...

1. wenn ich einen Router habe mit DHCP Server, was für Programme brauch ich dann auf meinem Client Rechner ??

2. Ich hab das Programm "dhcp" und "dhcpcd" installiert, eigentlich brauch ich nur "dhcpcd" oder ??

3. Welche .conf Dateien sind dann wichtig.

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## c_m

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 1. wenn ich einen Router habe mit DHCP Server, was für Programme brauch ich dann auf meinem Client Rechner ??

 einen DHCP client

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 2. Ich hab das Programm "dhcp" und "dhcpcd" installiert, eigentlich brauch ich nur "dhcpcd" oder ??

 jop, das andere ist der Server. Aber den haste ja schon im router integriert

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 3. Welche .conf Dateien sind dann wichtig.

 hm, eigentlich reicht die /etc/conf.d/net völlig aus ;->

PS: Topic als "[solved]" markieren nicht vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoo_usr

danke für die ANtwort...

jap werde gleich als solved markieren .. wollte nur noch auf die Fragen ne Antwort haben : )

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmmm, ich hätte da aber immer noch ein paar Fragen   :Embarassed: 

und zwar wird bei dem Befehl "route" auch die ip 169.254.0.0 angegeben (siehe Code oben)

was hat es mit dieser ip auf sich?? sollte da nicht nur die 192.168.178.0 stehen ???

Der Eintrage in die "/etc/conf.d/net" 

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 

bzw.

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

 

wieso funktioniert das internet mit eth0, also mit Kabelverbindung aber bei dem Wlan führt der Eintrag zu einem Fehler ??

----------

